# 1937-1938 Schwinn Motorbike - Project :)



## azbug-i (Nov 24, 2013)

Got this in the mail a few days ago. I added the seat (temporarily, I still need to find a correct seat) and put the chainguard on. I plan to add MUCH better pictures in the sunlight this week. The fenders are pretty beat up, but the paint looks very cool on this one! It has pretty good condition good year tires! 

Ill be looking for:
Seat
Grips??
Seat Post if its supposed to have an L shaped, mine is straight










Badge:




Brake Arm




Fender








Serial


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 9, 2013)

*more photos*

Still need a suitable seat, that one is incorrect and very bent up haha

My room is so crammed 

I put a torrington stem and set of crossbars on it. Also the torrington pedals.


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 26, 2015)

Here are pics of how it sits, i may finally be getting a seat. i need a kickstand. 









Almost there, will be a base rider 5/5/15


----------



## the tinker (Apr 26, 2015)

When I saw the head tube on your bike the area of missing paint looked familiar..... would recognize that rear fender anywhere. Found that bike in a crawl space about 6 years ago ,sold it at a swap in Illinois.  
 Glad to see its got a good home where its warm!!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2015)

the tinker said:


> When I saw the head tube on your bike the area of missing paint looked familiar..... would recognize that rear fender anywhere. Found that bike in a crawl space about 6 years ago ,sold it at a swap in Illinois.
> Glad to see its got a good home where its warm!!




Gawd, what a small world!


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 26, 2015)

thats awesome! well it likely wont be leaving my home haha


----------



## dave429 (Apr 26, 2015)

I love those motorbikes. Can't wait to see what you do to it!


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2015)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 27, 2015)

I think I have the same bike badged as a LaSalle.


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 27, 2015)

oh I think you do! I would love to have that tank and kick stand haha

I will keep everyone posted,


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 28, 2015)

this is i think 39? A07407 Liberty original,except chain. looks like same paint scheme?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 28, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> this is i think 39? A07407 Liberty original,except chain. looks like same paint scheme?



The guard is 41


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 28, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> I think I have the same bike badged as a LaSalle. View attachment 211313



Your's is either a 1940 or 1941 BA107 ... I'm leaning 1940 with the EA horn button though.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 28, 2015)

azbug-i said:


> oh I think you do! I would love to have that tank and kick stand haha
> 
> I will keep everyone posted,



Yours will need a hanging tank though if you're going legit on parts from that era.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 28, 2015)

Remember, 40 had the long dart on the top tube.  Check the serial number and for a D-bolt on the seat clamp.  If D bolt, 41.  Plus the bike has flat lobdells.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 28, 2015)

...........
My 41 has that dart too


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 28, 2015)

That's right I forgot about the hanging tank!


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 30, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ...........
> My 41 has that dart too




Because it is a tank model.  In 41 the BA97-1 didn't have the long dart.  It was an unequipped model.  The 1940 BA97-OS actually had the same paint scheme but had the smaller feather guard and a trainlight fender.  My guess is the bike is a 1941 with the flat lobdels.  All my post are regarding the bike in post #11.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 30, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Because it is a tank model.  In 41 the BA97-1 didn't have the long dart.  It was an unequipped model.  The 1940 BA97-OS actually had the same paint scheme but had the smaller feather guard and a trainlight fender.  My guess is the bike is a 1941 with the flat lobdels.  All my post are regarding the bike in post #11.



I gets yeah.... I thought he posted the serial number A something..


----------



## azbug-i (May 6, 2015)

Getting there!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2015)

updated pics! 
























'


----------



## azbug-i (May 16, 2016)

Tank and light skeleton added. Thanks jason for the paint work on the tank!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 16, 2016)

Looks good! The tank turned out great.


----------



## Jaypem (May 16, 2016)

Groovy!


----------



## Dave K (May 16, 2016)

Nice bike!!!!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 16, 2016)

Nice Bike !

Just curious, why did you change the goose neck?


----------



## azbug-i (May 17, 2016)

The torrinton deco stem i had on there had a snapped off shaft down in the fork. We just couldnt see it but it was not safe

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (May 17, 2016)

Digging the ska poster back in your room. haha =] Bike looks rad, too.


----------



## azbug-i (May 17, 2016)

Thanks thats one of my favorite tin signs

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

